# John Bond on submitting to the ordinances of man



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 12, 2021)

I answer, can the tithing man do his office, and the Constable, and petty Courts, and the presence of the King not be required for the execution of them; and shall the Supreme Court of the Kingdom have less power then Court-leet, or Court-Baron? Let reason and sense judge: So when it is asked who shall remove them? I say, Royal authority. This is that that _Peter_ means, 2 _Pet._ 2.13, 14. _Submit your selves to every Ordinance of man,_ for the Lord's _sake; whether it be to the King as Supreme, or unto Governors, as them that are sent of him for the punishment of evil doers, and for the praise of them that doe well._ This Text is commonly perverted by our rotten Divines. _Submit to every Ordinance of man for the Lord’s sake:_ the Ordinance is of man, the stamp of it is of God.

There be diverse Ordinances of man, of Monarchy, of Aristocracy, suppose of Democracy. Whatsoever the Ordinance of man be in the land thou livest in; if it be in the Low-Countries, submit to the Ordinance of Aristocracy for the Lord’s sake; if it be in _England,_ submit to the Ordinance of Monarchy for the Lord’s sake; if in another place submit to that Ordinance for the Lord’s sake; still the Ordinance is of man, theirs is the mettle, and the stamp is of God. ...

For more, see John Bond on submitting to the ordinances of man.


----------

